
DynamoDB model wrapper to enhance DynamoDB access - pestkranker
https://github.com/conapps/dynamodb-cri
======
arpecop
It seems pretty excited when I started reading the "README", then I saw the
"defining a schema" which I don't feel comfortable with (no idea why) , maybe
I am looking for again easy and lightweight methods of querying without heavy
scans, and kinda of universal way to retrieve on the fly defined objects for
more than one app (creating new table for every app and schematize it is not
cheap with such generous free tier) Good and clean job implementing async tho,
maybe dynamodb is not for me , I found the elegance of couchdb , and since
then I am looking for something similar .

